# Vets in Action Tonight at 6pm



## KellyB (Jul 18, 2008)

Have you seen the new documentary 'Vets in Action' yet on Channel 5. Its on all this week at 6pm until Friday 8th August. It shows rural vets travelling round treating animals and usually includes horses. 

I will be glued to the screen tonight as it shows Sarah Kreutzer who runs 'Learning to Listen' in North Yorkshire, working with horses and people at her centre. It should be good viewing, but I love stuff like that


----------



## horselover (Jul 30, 2008)

hi it is really good i have been watching it since monday but it the last one 2moz night  i wish it was more.


----------



## Tracey M (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi Kelly B & Horselover.

I work for Sarah Kreutzer here at Learning to Listen I was one of Sarah's team featured on Vets in Action, we had a lot of fun making documentary. I'm really pleased you enjoyed the program. Do you live close by, why not come and visit us sometime to meet the horses and the team and see our work first hand. Check out the new website there's lots more information about us on there.

Thanks Again...
Tracey


----------

